# Best Rejection Lines...



## TrixieFox (Dec 1, 2022)

Reject the person below you with the best line you can come up with


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 1, 2022)

I'm bad at this, uhhhh..... UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 1, 2022)

You want my number?
its 
512- nota-chance


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

You're ugly!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

I dont want your red rocket


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I dont want your red rocket


Extra points for the implied name drop! X3


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Better find a way to go F yourself because I ain't gonna


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

"I don't talk to ugly people".


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 2, 2022)

This topic is too toxic


https://imgur.com/XZt3hVO


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

I know your parents told you to aim high and take risks, they hated you too


----------



## Foxridley (Dec 2, 2022)

You look better when I’m not wearing my glasses.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> This topic is too toxic
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/XZt3hVO


Or not toxic enough!


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

"A gorilla looks better than you".


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Bartender, I told you to cut him off before he gets to this point, now look what's happened


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

"I've tried to think of a nice and respectful way to tell someone to fuck off. I have however failed in this regard and will tell you directly: Fuck off".


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

You didn't think this through very hard, did you


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

#1 50,000 Volts.
#2 I want a commitment.
#3 I might be pregnant.
#4 So, do Wednesdays work for you?
#5 I like trains, but I've never used public transport.

If all of the above fail, RIP.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

*looks directly at your dick then looks up at you*

Sorry, I only date men.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> *looks directly at your dick then looks up at you*
> 
> Sorry, I only date men.


ROASTED!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Amepix said:


> ROASTED!!!!!!!


*takes a bow*

I have a lot of experience with telling people off and rejecting unwanted advances.XD


----------



## FoxZarz (Dec 2, 2022)

Yeeeaaah... well... I'm married... sorry, I hope you find someone else :'3


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

FoxZarz said:


> Yeeeaaah... well... I'm married... sorry, I hope you find someone else :'3


Can that someone else be your spose?>:.P


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

"yk what they say... never be uglier than the person you're asking out"
me: B***** why do you think im asking you?


----------



## FoxZarz (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Can that someone else be your spose?>:.P


No :3
And do no try to flirt with him :3
I'll bite u :3


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

FoxZarz said:


> No :3
> And do no try to flirt with him :3
> I'll bite u :3


What about yo mama?>:.P


----------



## ben909 (Dec 2, 2022)

<insert the entire "now i want you gone" song from portal 2>


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> What about yo mama?>:.P


what about me?


----------



## FoxZarz (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> What about yo mama?>:.P








*bites* ((don't worry, ma' teeth aren't very sharp anyways XD))


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> what about me?


But I'm looking for that hot MILF action.>:T


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

FoxZarz said:


> *bites* ((don't worry, ma' teeth aren't very sharp anyways XD))


Mine are.>:3 *Bites you back with a mouth full of bone daggers*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> But I'm looking for that hot MILF action.>:T


which part are you saying im not? Hot or Milf?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> which part are you saying im not? Hot or Milf?


Yes.>:.P


----------



## FoxZarz (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Mine are.>:3 *Bites you back with a mouth full of bone daggers*


Ouch ;-; that hurt


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Yes.>:.P


q-q ouch


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

FoxZarz said:


> Ouch ;-; that hurt


That was the intention, yes.XD


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> q-q ouch


Hey, you walked right into that one.XD


----------



## FoxZarz (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> That was the intention, yes.XD


U r evil ;-; XD


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

FoxZarz said:


> U r evil ;-; XD


*YOU HAVE NO IDEA.*


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> *YOU HAVE NO IDEA.*


Can I join the psycho train?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Can I join the psycho train?


Depends, how willing are you to plunge a knife into someone's throat and lick the blood as they slowly bleed to death right in front of you: tears rolling down their cheek as they face death?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Depends, how willing are you to plunge a knife into someone's throat and lick the blood as they slowly bleed to death right in front of you: tears rolling down their cheek as they face death?


Jokes on you... I sat next to a friend as they slit their own throat and then watched the life drain from their eyes as they died... i got up... closed their eyes and then cleaned up the blood...


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

But that's not plunging a knife into someone now is it?>:T


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

I would rather date a wolverine.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> But that's not plunging a knife into someone now is it?>:T


its worse... cuz at least to stab someone you have to hate them and didn't try to talk them out of it


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> its worse... cuz at least to stab someone you have to hate them and didn't try to talk them out of it


Depends on who you're stabbing and why.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I would rather date a wolverine.


Like you could get a wolverine.

Talk about out of your league.


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Daurvn said:


>


The talk about murder or the wolverines?XD


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> The talk about murder or the wolverines?XD


The finger-blood-licking-murderfest


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> The finger-blood-licking-murderfest


Ah. Always good to have clarification.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

yeah no, I'm not worth it, saving you from wrecking your life


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> yeah no, I'm not worth it, saving you from wrecking your life


Respectfully...
NEVER TALK ABOUT YOURSELF LIKE THAT AGAIN!!!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Respectfully...
> NEVER TALK ABOUT YOURSELF LIKE THAT AGAIN!!!


Yeah, only I'm allowed to do that and only cause I hide my pain behind a wall of chaos and insanity.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

If you guys only knew, thanks ( goes to cry now)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Yeah, only I'm allowed to do that and only cause I hide my pain behind a wall of chaos and insanity.


SAME THO


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> SAME THO


Tis true.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

I'll have to tell my therapist someone said something nice to me on Monday..lol


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'll have to tell my therapist someone said something nice to me on Monday..lol


IDK whaat you tell yourself...
but you are LOVED, you are WANTED, you are WORTHY, you are MY FRIEND U-U


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I'll have to tell my therapist someone said something nice to me on Monday..lol


I had a psychologist for a while but dropped her after she ran out of basic things to tell me about the problem I went to her for and tried to force her way into talking about stuff that had nothing to do with it. 

Also bitch called me superficial.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Wtf happened here


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Wtf happened here


no idea


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I had a psychologist for a while but dropped her after she ran out of basic things to tell me about the problem I went to her for and tried to force her way into talking about stuff that had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Also bitch called me superficial.


nah I don't see that.. I do worry if I say the wrong thing that you will come stab me in my sleep or something though lol


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Wtf happened here


I did.XD

Everywhere I go, chaos is never far behind and now we've gone from playful insults to FML.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> nah I don't see that.. I do worry if I say the wrong thing that you will come stab me in my sleep or something though lol


As all people should. <3

But yeah, she was kinda useless and didn't seem to know how to tailor advice to someone rather than just try a "one size fits all" where she tells you the same thing she tells everyone regardless of if it would actually be helpful or not. I drove a hour and a half to see her, too cause she lived in a different city.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> As all people should. <3
> 
> But yeah, she was kinda useless and didn't seem to know how to tailor advice to someone rather than just try a "one size fits all" where she tells you the same thing she tells everyone regardless of if it would actually be helpful or not. I drove a hour and a half to see her, too cause she lived in a different city.


Jokes on you... being stabbed in my sleep would be a relief... now I don't say anything offensive or hurtful on purpose... but im not scared of much any more... even you, you beautiful creature


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Jokes on you... being stabbed in my sleep would be a relief... now I don't say anything offensive or hurtful on purpose... but im not scared of much any more... even you, you beautiful creature


Only he who embraces death can truly be alive.

Or some shit like that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

You're not worth the hassle, darling. I'd rather wrestle with a bear.


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> I did.XD
> 
> Everywhere I go, chaos is never far behind and now we've gone from playful insults to FML.


Thanks for ruining a funny thread to satisfy your need for attention I guess.

Anyway, back on track maybe.

"I feel bad for you, but not like, THAT bad."


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> Thanks for ruining a funny thread to satisfy your need for attention I guess.
> 
> Anyway, back on track maybe.
> 
> "I feel bad for you, but not like, THAT bad."


Maybe deal with that stick up your ass before talking about someone ruining something funny.

Your bad/pissy attitude may fly with some people but I'm not one of them.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Violets are blue, roses are red
before I date you I'd rather be dead


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

"Your mom's hotter."


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> "Your mom's hotter."


I would kill them XD
edit: the person that said this not my mom


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Violets are blue, roses are red
> before I date you I'd rather be dead


Blood is red.
Veins are blue.
You're so ugly that I feel sorry for you.>:.P


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

This thread is more fun than I realized.



Vanessa Howl said:


> Blood is red.
> Veins are blue.
> You're so ugly that I feel sorry for you.>:.P


You put the hag into haggis.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Blood is red.
> Veins are blue.
> You're so ugly that I feel sorry for you.>:.P


Roses are red, maybe thats just a theory and 
I'd rather drink a girl on her period


----------



## Woozle (Dec 2, 2022)

"I love you, you're like a sister to me."


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Woozle said:


> "I love you, you're like a sister to me."


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Roses are red, maybe thats just a theory and
> I'd rather drink a girl on her period


That didn't even rhyme.>:.O


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

"Not even with a rented dick, hon."



Vanessa Howl said:


> Maybe deal with that stick up your ass before talking about someone ruining something funny.
> 
> Your bad/pissy attitude may fly with some people but I'm not one of them.


Oh go change your tampon about being castigated for poor manners, and quit trying to make threads that have nothing to do with you revolve around you.  You're not that interesting.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

I wish I could find a guy like you.. Thanks, I'm right here


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> That didn't even rhyme.>:.O


I tried ok....q-q


BooTheHamster said:


> Oh go change your tampon about being castigated for poor manners, and quit trying to make threads that have nothing to do with you revolve around you.  You're not that interesting.


Its fun watching you roast people...


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I wish I could find a guy like you.. Thanks, I'm right here


You doin okay?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> "Not even with a rented dick, hon."
> 
> 
> Oh go change your tampon about being castigated for poor manners, and quit trying to make threads that have nothing to do with you revolve around you.  You're not that interesting.


A little extra pissy today, are we?

Thanks for bringing back the funny because your little tantrum here is really doing the trick.XD


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I tried ok....q-q
> 
> Its fun watching you roast people...


Try harder, damn it.>:.O


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Here's my middle finger
So fuck you


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

Sigh... I'll go get the mops.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Roses are red, don't eat my fry
Im not interested in you, even tho im Bi


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> You doin okay?


nope but is anybody? lol


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> nope but is anybody? lol


*Pats on your back* You'll bounce back.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Daurvn said:


> Sigh... I'll go get the mops.


You know those airplanes used to put out big forest fires?

Gonna need to grab one of them to wash away THIS mess.


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 2, 2022)

_Ew._


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

I will not drive you in my car,
I will not take you to a bar,
I do not like you here or there,
I do not like you anywhere,
So pack your shit and fucking scram,
I will not date you, Sam I Am.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 2, 2022)

No. 

If this was a game, you look like you would drop common items when defeated.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Roses are red, you're not my ally
so I wish you'd curl up and die


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/TU54H0d


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

*looks over you*
What the hell did the cat drag in?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

I think of you as a brother. (You remind me of that inbred banjo-playing geek in "Deliverance.")


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

person 1: Are those comfortable pants?
Me: No!, They're softball pants because my ass is out of your league.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 2, 2022)

If I wanted to kill myself I'd climb your ego and jump to your IQ


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

"Oh god you're serious aren't you?"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

"Did it hurt when you fell from heaven?"
Me: "No, but I did scrape my knees a couple times crawling up from hell."


----------



## Woozle (Dec 2, 2022)

"It's not you, it's me."


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Woozle said:


> "It's not you, it's me."


its not me its you


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 2, 2022)

If I need an odor to ward off animals and a body type to level my house, I'll give you a call.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

hi * gets maced *


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

"Please stand further away, you're curdling the cream in my White Russian."


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 2, 2022)

Sorry but ogres don't get to live happily ever after


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 2, 2022)

Didn't know orcs existed until I met you.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

Let me sing you the song of my people


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

"Who farted?"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Roses are red, violets are blue
when I take out the trash I think of you


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

"They say everyone has a leitmotif.  When did you realize yours was the losing horn from _The Price is Right_?"


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Roses are red, violets are blue
I thought I was ugly, til I saw you


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

Roses are red, violets are blue, so what if I'm ugly boo hoo


----------



## Woozle (Dec 2, 2022)

Who let the dogs out?


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

"Please maintain your distance, you look like you have something serious."


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 2, 2022)

Sorry, I have plans with my cats.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

Roses are red, better back your bag
Im not interested, you ugly hag

(is this too mean?)


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 2, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Roses are red, better back your bag
> Im not interested, you ugly hag
> 
> (is this too mean?)


(The point of the game is to "be mean" but to no one in specific, basically a writing exercise with a prompt, I thought.)


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 2, 2022)

BooTheHamster said:


> (The point of the game is to "be mean" but to no one in specific, basically a writing exercise with a prompt, I thought.)


yes


----------



## Woozle (Dec 3, 2022)

You're just not the girl for me, I'm in love with your mom.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 3, 2022)

Woozle said:


> You're just not the girl for me, I'm in love with your mom.





Spoiler










Spoilered because of a bikini.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 3, 2022)

I've seen things in my toilet that are more attractive than you.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 3, 2022)

Roses are red, my duck causes strife
You better leave before I uninstall Life


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

I've tried uninstalling life before, It's never better afterwards


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 3, 2022)

"Goodness, would you look at the time."


----------



## Woozle (Dec 4, 2022)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm schizophrenic
And we don't like you.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 4, 2022)

Woozle said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> I'm schizophrenic
> And we don't like you.


Legend


----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 5, 2022)

"My self esteem isn't THAT low yet."


----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 6, 2022)

I can't go out tomorrow, its my cat's birthday.


----------

